# Broadway Drac in sepia



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Ian Wilkinson suggested this might look good...he was right! Thanks Ian.

Michael:wave:


----------



## bqeman (Apr 14, 2009)

He's right


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

WOW!.. i had a hunch the photo's would be improved a little with the sepia tones but again WOW!.. these are some of the best kit photos ive seen... great work!!


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

IanWilkinson said:


> WOW!.. i had a hunch the photo's would be improved a little with the sepia tones but again WOW!.. these are some of the best kit photos ive seen... great work!!


Thanks Ian!:wave:


----------



## Rattrap (Feb 23, 1999)

They look like period photographs of a live performance, or I'm in the wrong castle. Great work.


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Rattrap said:


> They look like period photographs of a live performance, or I'm in the wrong castle. Great work.


Thanks so much!:wave:


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Nice, very nice. The model looks great. What did you use for lighting when you took the pic? Thanks!


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

Marko said:


> Nice, very nice. The model looks great. What did you use for lighting when you took the pic? Thanks!


I used a small flashlight held in my hand with the camera sitting on a stack of DVD's (Horror films, of course.) Pretty crude but the results were pretty cool. Thanks for looking!

Michael:wave:


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Now i would love to see the same efect on Frankenstein model kits!!


----------



## frankiefreak (Mar 15, 2011)

IanWilkinson said:


> Now i would love to see the same efect on Frankenstein model kits!!


Hi Ian. New pics of my Billiken Frankie coming soon...

Michael


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Now, THAT'S original! Mad props!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW!! Awesome moody effect!!


----------

